# RV Dog Door



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone installed any time of doggy door in their camper? I was just thinking about this the other day, I could see it have some benefit in the right situation, but I wonder if that would cause problems due to pets going outside and not being on a leash. I guess this could work if you are not camping inside a park or campground though.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Besides not satisfying the leash requirements of all campgrounds I've been too (I don't know of one, without these requirements), you could have a problem with other undesirable animals entering your rig, too.

I don't think this is a good idea. Keeping a pet in your rig has much more responsibility than letting it run free at your home and yard. At a campground even the campsite is not yours to use freely outside whatever lodging you are using (tent, vehicle, or RV) and all campsites have pretty rigid usage rules, like keeping your pets penned, leashed or otherwise restrained and not free to roam.

If your pet wants out, it will need your accompaniment and I can't imagine anyone wanting to use a pet door as their egress, so why bother installing one, unless......

This could only work if you can guarantee that the pet door is enabled only after secure fencing at the door is installed. But depending on the size of the pet and where I'm staying, I'd still be concerned about allowing my small pet outside unescorted especially if there are free roaming wilder and hungrier animals out there. Even if your pet is large, doesn't mean that something larger is out there or your mostly obedient pet sees something it's never seen before and bolts to chase it and you learn that your pet CAN jump a fence. I have heard TOO many owners declare, "My dog has NEVER done that before" right after their first problem occurs. It only takes ONCE.

Your choice will have to do with what you want to deal with.


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

Artmart has some good points. When Max wants out we always put a leash on him. Max usually is never more than 24 inches from our side anyway. If he has to go out to answer the call of nature we wait outside.
From the pet door stand point, it would seem difficult to maintain the integretry of the door strength and shape. Seems that you'd be asking for all kinds of problems with unwanted visitors like mosquitos, cats and other dogs and flying visitors. My vote would be :no:
Have a good week


----------



## NM Don (Dec 29, 2010)

*Doggy Door*

We had a second door in our first RV. We put a doggy door in it and when we were stopped we took the cover off of it, added homemade doggy stairs and one of those portable fences you can buy for dogs around the steps. Loved it and the dogs enjoyed it. Unfortunately the fifth wheel we have now, does not have anywhere we can put a doggy door in.


----------

